# advice on best way to approach dealers



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

having recently started up my business I was thinking of approaching a couple of local dealerships in the hope of drumming up some business that way, but being new to business I'm a little unsure on the best way to do this, how do/have you guys gone about approaching dealerships and what techniques do you use to 'seal the deal'? any advise would be gratefully received.

Many thanks 
Marc


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

ask them if you can do a car for free to show them your work


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> ask them if you can do a car for free to show them your work


I agree won't cost them nothing and they get something out of it :thumb: worth a try :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

just looked and seen your from leeds so all i can say is good look to you,i dont know how anyone can do it in leeds as there is like 100000000 car washes lol and they charge like 50p a valet lol


----------



## Random Shuffle (Feb 24, 2010)

Research the competition and never be to cheap


----------

